# Banding a puppy



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

That was Jem's hair about a week ago. 

I tried banding it but I don't think it went very well.








It's in her eyes most of the time but I hated those pieces sticking out either side of her eyes. Did I have them too close together? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Whatever works, works.  It looks fine. I used to take a little less hair and put it just over each eye. The trick is to make a straight line inbetween the eyes with a knitting needle or the pick end of a comb. Then make a straight line across the skull. Band each of the two sections fairly close to the skin (not so close as to pull the hair). Take the rubber band and start it close to the skin on the back side and wind it forward a couple times (not as close to the skin on the front side). The mistake I used to make is not doing the straight line across the skull. I used to just gather a wad of hair together and putting the band too far away from the skull. It never stayed that way. By doing it that way you can gather a little of that side hair in the band. No matter what, you have to redo it every couple days, but you get fast at it. 

Man - it's hard to explain without showing!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Well if you're dreaming of a white Christmas you could come show me! Ha!

I think I get what you're saying, I tried to find a video but I couldn't find one of a puppy where they were just doing the two over the eyes. 

I've done them a couple times and just left them in 4-5 hours as I wasn't sure they were comfortable and I want her to get used to them.

Her breeder is going to show me some stuff in March when she does a show locally but I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

better this morning!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a cutie, patootie! That looks pretty good actually. Your rubber bands are a tad big for her maybe, but she can see! It almost looks like you could gather it into one band if you don't go too far back.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah she's got nice length going on! I shaved it off with a #7 when she was younger because I had shaved her body and it came back with nicer texture so I did her head too to get the same texture. 

One topknot would probably leave all that short stuff on the sides hanging out but I should try it because she's not happy with my work today. Yesterday she wore them until bedtime without a problem but she's fussing over them today.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

great start! It's hard when the hair is so short. I like using Lainee Ltd. bands, I think I have the medium size. I prefer smaller type bands so you don't have to wrap them around as much. When you are making the different sections, make sure your lines are straight, this will make it more comfortable for her & she will be less likely to scratch it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*KristaLynn*: This is my favorite video on banding the TK. (By PF's very own *Fluffyspoos*!) Not that I do it, but I just love the method.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a great video! I can't imagine Brandon's top knot getting that long to do.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes that was one of the videos I found on YouTube!
One of the other videos suggested a rolled up towel laid across their legs for them to rest their chin on and I tried that this morning. I think it helped!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

